# Hilarious commercial!



## Kreth (Mar 13, 2007)

The first time I saw this, I damn near pissed myself, I was laughing so hard:
Link to vid.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 14, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LawDog (Mar 14, 2007)

That was to funny. Reminds me of my first trip to Mexico.
:lfao:


----------



## jdinca (Mar 14, 2007)

That was funny! Imagine what the aftermath is going to be like...


----------



## Kreth (Mar 14, 2007)

jdinca said:


> That was funny! Imagine what the aftermath is going to be like...


Yeah, Johnny Cash wrote a song about it: Ring of Fire... :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, Johnny Cash wrote a song about it: Ring of Fire... :lol:



OMG! I think I almost laughed harder at this comment than I did the commercial!


----------



## jdinca (Mar 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, Johnny Cash wrote a song about it: Ring of Fire... :lol:


 
:rofl:  That's the exact song I had going through my head!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

lol that's funny!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2007)

All of you people are crazy


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, Johnny Cash wrote a song about it: Ring of Fire... :lol:


Nice... bet that didn't take long to think up... :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> All of you people are crazy


Crazy? I was crazy once... they put me in a rubber room, it was cold, I died, there were worms, I hate worms they make me crazy 
Crazy? I was crazy once... they put me in a rubber room, it was cold, I died, there were worms, I hate worms they make me crazy
Crazy? I was crazy once... they put me in a rubber room, it was cold, I died, there were worms, I hate worms they make me crazy 
Crazy? I was crazy once... they put me in a rubber room, it was cold, I died, there were worms, I hate worms they make me crazy 
Crazy? I was crazy once... they put me in a rubber room, there was someone else with me... I kept counting him... 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, ............


 hey YOU said it Terry not I? I just responded... :uhyeah:


----------

